# 12-31-07 first video



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i got my brother to shoot alittle video today before wented out . we ended up wioth 4 -5 inchs. Plowing was rough on the gravel drives but what can you do . the video isn't the greatest but enjoy -mike

http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v175/keystonecrawler94/snow%2012-31-07/12_31_07_plow.flv


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice Truck, love the setup good music too Hopefully we get some snow here in the SW part of Pa.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't beat the VPlow doing long drives V the center left then right and out!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice to see the new Responder LP. Yours is a magnetic mount right? Did you hook up the flash pattern wire?. I still havent gotten mine.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice viedo!!!!! A yellow lab production! ahhahaha


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

TLC Snow Div.;473426 said:


> Nice to see the new Responder LP. Yours is a magnetic mount right? Did you hook up the flash pattern wire?. I still havent gotten mine.


yes it the magnetic model i need to get some felt or something on the magnetics to protect the paint . i haven't rigged up the pattern wire i guess from being lazy the hoildays all that crap lol . the stock pattern is pretty nice i got to say . thank you everyone for the comments


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

You could use something like this paint protector. Good video, and if you are responsible for cleaning up the gravel in the spring, try out a power broom...they shine at that.


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher (Dec 13, 2007)

I love when the truck is coming around the corner at the begining, the music is what makes it, nice setup!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks once again for comments .streetsurfin' i'm not responsible for cleaning up the gravel . that road is in much better shape this year then most


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I use the all might Duct Tape on my mag mounts, it works great, no marks and the magnets are strong enough to hold right through the tape, couple of layers for cusion and your done.

Are those little V8 emblems on your bumper ??, the old Powerstroke ones ??


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

naw there cat decals . they where on there along with a Detroit diesel on the tailgate . the salesguy at the dealer told me that former owner ran a buses for the county school district i kept the cat decal and removed the detroit .


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

How did you post that video, I was trying and can't figure it out. ??

Thanks Mike


----------

